# Koda's Guppies



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Heya! okay, just to start off, I'm Akuma, and I'm a beginner guppy breeder. I'm just doing it for fun and for the experience, not for the profit.  The guppies stay in a 10 gallon tank sharing it with 4 corydoras and 1 male betta, Koda, who is very sweet 
*August 4th, 2016
*Got the guppies! I got four of them, three females and one male + a free fry. One female who I decided to name Ninji is very pregnate, like, very, lol. I expect her to give birth in about a week, but I don't know because of course, this is my first interaction with guppies. Ninji is like a grey-brown on her body with a black dot where her tail meets her body and then the rest of her tail is grey. The rest of her fins are the same way, with black where it meets the body then grey. She has very beautiful black eyes. 
I also got Venus, a BEAUTIFUL girl, a sunset-like tail, going from black to yellow to orange with a hint of red. She has light grey eyes, surprisingly. Then there is Addison, such a long, prim and neat body. She is so beautiful too, my second favorite from Venus.
Then there is the male, Comet, who is a spaztic. He is yellow, black, and orange. Very interesting. It looks like he has a broken jaw though? Ugh, he was the best male in there, the pet store lady must've broken it. If it is broken, I'll see how much it affects him then return him. But I also got a free fry. They said they couldn't sell it, so they let me have it for free. I'm 80% sure it's a female, I'm calling her Baby.
----
I introduced them to the tank, Koda, my baby, flared at them two times then got bored lol. He doesn't like the looks of Comet though, we'll see how that goes.
--
I put them inside of the tank. Koda is okay with them, slightly confused, slightly doesn't like Comet. He's only chased him around though, there is no nipping. And he tried to eat Baby, lol, but that was expected anyways, not going to punish him anyways. That's why he's in there, so when Ninji has her babies, he'll take out the weak ones.

*August 7th, 2016*
Comet wasn't looking so good, he wasn't eating or even swimming that much and even the girls were nipping at him. I put him in a qt tank with some aquarium salt to help him relax, i thought maybe he was bloated and needed just some time to himself to stop stressing out and poop. Well, I guess the girls and Koda knew something because I woke up and he is dead. So now its just Koda, the 4 corydoras, my 3 adult females, and Baby.

*August 8th, 2016*
There is so many. I'm being taken over by baby guppies. Tell my mother I love her. There are about 38 babies, I DIDN'T EXPECT THIS MANY. I've already got a home for eight of them (which later turned out to be 9 of them), four of them are going to be feeders for Bettas, lol, (ended up to be five, lol) then the other four will stay until they die.

*August 9th, 2016*
Whhhhyyyyy meeeeee. Venus died today, her tail was in shreds, I guess it was Ninji's or Koda's work, Ninji has shown to be the alpha. I'll have to get more females soon, and hopefully a new male! I want more babies! Even though I'm already overrun! XD Today I'll be bringing the baby guppies to their new home, hope this wasn't too soon, she has a perfect setup though and I bet they'll be fine. New at this, so I don't know if it was too soon but relooking at it maybe it was... oh well. I'm not going to take them back. They're just at my best friends house lol. (calling her M)
--
Before I went to M's house though... I got a new male! They had no females, surprisingly, though. Hope Ninji and him will be okay together. He's like a fire orange with a white belly. I think he was called a delta Guppy? Can't remember, gotta look it up. I'm pretty sure he wasn't the blonde one, because they had blonde males too. I just don't like that paleish yellow on guppies, I think it makes them look sickly. Anyways, I named him Theo! He's a little firebrand, he was the prettiest male in the tank, and most likely the alpha. I'll need him to be like that to match with Ninji's sassy attitude.
--
Put him in the tank! Koda actually doesn't mind him as much as he did Comet even though Theo is brighter! Fish are so weird lol. He seems very healthy though, just like Ninji. Hopefully he'll be a keeper.

*August 10th, 2016*
What. The. Heck. I came home from spending the night at M's house and I excitedly look into the tank and Addison was dead! Did a deep cleaning of the tank, added a pinch of salt in there just in case. The corydoras don't seem to mind, they're still looking for food as always, lol. There are only about 25 fry in there today, looks like Koda must've taken out all the weak or small ones. Good Koda.
--
Theo doesn't seem very interested in Ninji yet, not in the romance way anyways. They're always hanging out with each other though which is a good sign. There are about 18 fry in there, there are still some runts that Koda has been eyeing, the rest he doesn't mind. It's just the four that he really wants to prey on. And I think Baby is getting some yellow in her tail! I'm 95% She is female now too. And with some asking around on the interwebs I have come to the conclusion she is around a month and two weeks old. Or something like that lol. And Ninji's tail seems to be changing a bit? Hmm, who knows.

*August 11th, 2016*
Looked at Ninji this morning, and I'm pretty sure she's pregnate again. I don't think it's Theo's children though, because her gravid spot was getting a little darker again before I got him. Maybe it's from the same father she had her last spawn with. Her fins have like a blue shimmer to them now! They're so pretty, and I'll keeping feeding her all the foods I have and maybe she'll get even brighter! Hope the babies end up like her! Speaking of the fry, I think there is only 12 in there now. These look like they'll be the only survivors, and I think Koda is done picking them off. They all look healthy except this small one that swims near the middle-bottom of the tank instead of around the top. I've grown a little attatched to the little guy, so I hope he makes it.
--
Omg Theo needs to calm himself. He's trying to court Ninji so much but she's not having any of it lol. He gets so close every time but with no avil.
Courting time started around 2:28 PM and I think they mated around 2:38 because I went to go get the mail and he stopped courting her as roughly. I don't know though, I'm just learning things as I go and I couldn't find anything about breeding guppies, like them actually mating, all there were on the interwebs were things about the females giving birth, all they really said was to put a male in there and they'll breed with no details. :/ I nEeD tO kNoW I aM aN aMaTuRe


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*August 22nd, 2016*
Yesterday, the guppies turned 2 weeks old! I have 7 babies in my tank, but in total 12 of them have survived. I went and visited the fry that I gave to one of my friend, they are much smaller, but more colorful. It was strange. She keeps them in cooler water and they do have a slightly different diet, but they seemed so much brighter and one was even albino! I didn't even know that was possible! All 5 of them have survived, and are swimming happily. She also upgraded her betta tanks, which I'm so happy about. I even let her have one of my old tanks. Her oldest fish Nao though has fin rot, and she is not happy about that.
Anyways, guppies! So many males, and there are only like two females. They are both so picked on the poor things, their brothers are already trying to court them! I named my favorite two, who are both males. My absoloute favorite is Henri, who has a spotted tail. Hopefully their daddy was a cobra, I want that spotted finnage in my guppies <3 My other favorite is this light, blue-eyed male I named Scatman for laughs. I'll have to upload some photos soon! They have gotten so big.
Koda doesn't mind them as much anymore, no longer chasing little tiny, mouth-sized babies!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*N00bs*

*August 28th, 2016*
So yesterday I got my new guppies! I ended up getting one more female then wanted, because she just looked horrible, a really bad case of ich or velvet or something along those lines. They are all in a qt tank but nobody else looked bad so I think they'll be going in soon. They are all fancies, but I already forgot their colors. The male is another orange one, me and my brother named him Ace. Then the sickly female is Willow, while the others are named Zelda, Eclipse, and Maine. The girls are all very pretty, yellow is my least favorite color and I really didn't want yellow guppies but these girls are so lightly colored it looks nice. Also, the fry are three weeks old today! There are only 5 now, and I think those 5 are staying. I thought those were all male, mostly Henri, Scatman, and Dominic, but I'm starting to have second guesses. I think they have ovaries ??? I'm so confused, and I'm such a noob at sexing them XD 
On another note, my dog turned 1 year on the 23rd! He loves my fishies and hamster so much, lol. He might just think he is one of them!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*Hate Petstores*

*September 9th, 2016*

A couple of things!
1) The fry turned one month old yesterday! They are already so big, and immortal, which brings me to another point...
2) I hate petstore guppies. No matter where I get them, they always die! All of my adult guppies are dead! Partially because of my stupid petsitter who also killed three of my corydoras and let them sit in the tank for four days.
3) Does anybody have some guppies they are wanting to sell? I've never bought anything live, but I'd rather be able to talk to the person who has kept them and so on.
So, that's pretty much it, honestly. Nothing else much has gone on in the tank because I have no pregnant females! Lol


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

If you wait about a month a and a half, i have three newly bred guppies. Red Cobra & Yellow Cobra. Babies would be free if any survive.


----------

